# Failure to eject



## triumph (May 16, 2014)

I recently bought a used Sig 1911 ultra compact nitron finish. It looked very clean: no marring on the outside, very clean inside. I had several failure to eject the spent casings. It seemed to get worse the more I shot it. I had cleaned and lubed the gun right before shooting it. Is this a common problem? Could over lybing the gun cause this? Could it need to be broken in? I had about 12 failures through 175 rounds of Winchester ball ammo. Also I put 5 Winchester hollow points through it. No failures in first 30-40 rounds which included the hollow points. Then 2-3 failures in next 20-30 rounds. Then 5-7 failures in next fifty rounds. Then 7-8 failures in last 50 rounds. All in all about a dozen to a dozen and a half failures in about 175 rounds. No cleaning during session. Also last couple of times the casing was harder to eject from the barrel. I needed to rack the slide several times and bump the empty gun against my hand firmly to remove the case from the barrel. Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

1. What caliber is it in?
2.. Are you using +P or +P+ ammo? (Look online for an owner's manual if you don't have one and see if the gun is rated for it. if you are using a stronger ammo like the +P or +P+ )
3. After cleaning & Lubing, if you lube inside the barrel, do you then run patches thru until they come out dry? (If there's any lube left inside the breach where the casing is, it could be burning and fouling the casings.
4. New ammo, old ammo, or reloads?

Hope this helps


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Where all of these failures to extract the spent cartridge from the chamber? Did you ever have any failures to eject with brass caught in the open breech partly out the ejection port?


----------



## triumph (May 16, 2014)

No reloads. Factory Winchester ball rounds. Caliber is .45.
I did rum patches after cleaning until dry.


----------



## triumph (May 16, 2014)

Yes. Early on they would get caught in the ejection port and not allow the slide to go back into battery. Also a couple of times the cartridge was ejected but the new round did not load.


----------



## triumph (May 16, 2014)

To backyard cowboy: I noticed your symbol. Are you a doctor. I am a paramedic.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

It's not a cleaning issue or "needs to be broken in." The gun needs to go back to Sig with a detailed letter describing the problems. Make sure you indicate that you bought it second hand so they know to look for modified parts.

Frequently, people try "home gunsmithing," then when they screw up the gun, sell it.


----------



## triumph (May 16, 2014)

Thanks. I plan to shoot it again tomorrow and maybe run a bore snake through every 20 shots or so. If the problem persists your advice seems reasonable. Again thanks.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

triumph said:


> To backyard cowboy: I noticed your symbol. Are you a doctor. I am a paramedic.


That's the Army MEDDAC patch. (MEDical Departmet ACtivities). I was a 91Charlie. Currently RN and had Been EMT for 30+ years before retiring from EMS.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ah, ya. On the surface, you're getting tired and limp wristing it based on the idea that you're using ok ammo and the problems only start to happen after you've been shooting for a while. 

The gun is extracting the rounds from the barrel but the slide isn't going back far enough. Classic for limp wristing. You would have to PACKING the slide in wheel bearing grease for that to happen on a .45. 380? sure but a 45? Not so much. 

Only other thing could be a bad mag, but I'll bet you're using the same mag all the time so that's out. You're getting tired and limp-wristing. When you do that the frame comes back with the slide so the slide does work hard enough to fully eject the old round and then come forward to properly slam the next round in. The energy AND the timing is all off.


----------



## 1911crazy (Jul 16, 2015)

How's the tension on the extractor?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I think that *Spike*'s got it.


----------

